# Fuse box diagram



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a diagram of the fuse box on a 1996 240sx? I need to know in particular where the drivers side headlight fuses are. Thanks


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe the Nissan 240SX 1996 - 1998 Service Manual will help?
Download PDF Nissan 240SX 1996 - 1998 Service Manual | PDFTown.com


----------



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, noidea that helped.


----------

